# How are things going for Nikki?



## Chico (Apr 2, 2007)

I can't help but ask, "How is Nikki and Petunia?" I so much what things to be better!

chico


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 3, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]thank you for all of the fuss over Petunia...i wish i had something to post but i don't...i waited all day yesterday for her call (she was supposed to give an update and we were going to decide what to do) she never called and so i called her at 10pm and left a message. i thought for sure she would call back this morning but she hasn't, i called again just now and left another message :no: . i don't understand what is going on, she has been sooo good about calling and returning call, i have to think maybe some has happen (not to Petunia) the whole thing is very strange. i was dealing o.k. yesterday w/ it but now still having no word is making me CRAZY. i have that yukky feeling in my stomach that creeps up into your throat. i wish i had something to post




. Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh I hate that feeling! She must have another emergency going on. I'm sure if it was Petunia she would have called you. She has been wonderful thus far and I am sure you will hear from her soon. Hang in there. You are doing well under the circumstances. Big hugs.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 3, 2007)

hang in there Nikki!!!


----------



## minimule (Apr 3, 2007)

We're all here for you Nikki. Lots of prayers going out for you and Petunia.


----------



## Shari (Apr 3, 2007)

I am sure she just got called out ....good Vets are in high demand..and sounds like she is a good one.

Hang in there Nikki!

Was just thinking...I had this ewe...bought from someone else..so not my breeding and already in lamb. Well,, her lambs where dead in her..and the Vet said she would not live. Well, Another friend had a ewe that dies and lambs that needed help. So we put the lambs in with my dying ewe...and she should of died as messed up as she was. Well,, at first she did not want to do anything...she just stood there and the lambs bleating away. Her dog got out of the car ...which was a big no no on my place. Anyway.. the ewe stood infront of the wee lambs... she decided to live because her babies needed taking care of.

Not sure if that would help with a Donkey...but maybe she needs a baby buddy? Is just an idea..and most likely not a good one.

Just wish I could make things all better, hate when people go through bad times.

<<HUGS>>


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 3, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]Shari, i have been thinking the same thing about a baby/youngin'. the vet asked the other day if Petunia was a licker...i had noticed she started licking my mother and i right after the baby was out and she had never done this before. i figured it was a motherly instinct thing (which made us sad to see her doing when her baby was outside the stall door) i guess she has become a constant licker there, even licking the young girl who helps out there waist line when she was bent over doing something in the stall. she has a salt block next to her and does lick that also but is always looking for some human to lick. poor girl, what a good mama she would have made. by the way i just tried the vet again and left another message[/SIZE][SIZE=8pt]...sigh...[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]*


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh Hon, I can imagine your frustration not knowing what's going on. I'm hoping your vet will call you this evening. My heart, thoughts nad prayers are with you and Tunia. Hubby, Glenn, aaskes about her every single time he sees me on the computer.

((((Hugs)))) and



: from Central Oregon


----------



## lilhorseladie (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahh Nikki, What a wreck you must be! I hope Petunia is feeling better and that the vet is just taking care of some other business. I think of you often. Keep on Hanging on!


----------



## Chico (Apr 3, 2007)

Hang in there Nikki! I know it must be almost impossible but stay positive. I'm a big believer in positive thought. The licking thing, sounds possible to me. Does the vet have any babies Petunia can borrow? I'm hoping and praying for you, I think everyone is.

chico


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 3, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]no, Chico there are no babies there for her



. i really wish there was though, the last time i talked to the vet she mentioned Petunia seemed depressed. even if she had a nice little mini horse to hang with she might perk up...who knows...[/SIZE]*


----------



## Chico (Apr 3, 2007)

Dang Nikki, I wish this vet wasn't so far away from you. Seeing your family would be good for you and her. I think a hug is needed. Well, just poop.





chico


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 4, 2007)

This is a weird idea but what about a recording of you and your family talking to her and encouraging her that could be played on a little tapedeck or something? I was also thinking of a stuffed animal of some sort. Someone was using that new Butterscotch horse as a companion for their horse. Just some ideas for the poor girl.


----------



## just_4_kixx (Apr 4, 2007)

HI Nikki,

I hope that you hear something soon. I know how hard it must be for you. Reading how she's acting, I would think she needs someone or something with her. 21 years ago we lost a mare who had a three week old foal on her. Our vet at the time said to go get a goat to raise with the foal. We looked all over, and found a baby goat. They became best buds. It might be something that you can try with her. Even if it's alittle bit older, but something that she can have in the stall with her may help lift her spirits.

Keep in touch and let us know how she's doing. Your both in my thoughts.



:

Gina


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Dang it, this is getting old... Still haven't heard from the vet??[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]There are A LOT of good ideas for Tunia's positive mental attitude. Please let us know as soon as you hear anything...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Hang in there. You know we are all here for you Girl![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I was hoping for an update........



But you know they always say No news is good news, you know she would have called you if something was wrong..........Hang in there. I am still praying when you do hear from her it will be really good news!!!!!!!!!!!



: [/SIZE]


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 4, 2007)

If your vet doesn't call you soon I'm going to call her and give her a piece of my mind :no: grrr..sorry but Twoie's vet calls twice a day even now Twoie is at home. You NEED to know what's going on even if there is no change. I feel so bad for you.



:

((((HUGS)))), ((((HUGS))))) and [SIZE=24pt]MORE (((((HUGS))))))[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't get why it is taking this vet so long to get back to her. It is so strange, for the first while she called numerous times and sent pics from her phone and now nothing? At first I thought emergency but now I don't understand what kind of excuse there could be. I would be almost at the point to jump in my truck and drive there. Is there anyone that lives close to this vet that could go check for Nikki? Not fair!!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 4, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]STILL NOTHING!!! i even got her home phone from 411 and left a message there. i do not know her that well but it seems out of character, she was calling at night or mid morning, i have left 5 messages, i really don't know what else to do, we can't drive there, it is to far



and my husband can't miss work. i am thinking something might have happened to her but then i worry if Petunia is being taken care of properly if that is the case...i am trying to be positive and think "no news is good news" but my mind is running wild...thank you again for all the support...[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]i just tried again and you can't leave a message now...it says her mail box is full...[/SIZE]*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW--Nikki, this is really strange. Is there anyone you know in the area who can go over there and check? Can you maybe call another vet in her same immediate area and see if they know if something happened? I would be SOOOOO WORRIED by now. BUt like you said "no news is good news". Does this vet work along? Does she have a large area to cover? Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]That does sound strange.....does she have an office.......no secretary answering or anything???




: [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 4, 2007)

Was she referred to you by someone on this list? I agree about phoning other vets in the area. You could also search for her local newspaper and see if there is an article or something in there about her or her practice or something. Really strange. Especially if she isn't answering her cell phon.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]That does sound strange.....does she have an office.......no secretary answering or anything???



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt][/COLOR] [/SIZE]

no she as no office, she does everything from her home/farm...that's where Petunia is and she answers her own (cell) phone or you leave a message and she returns it...she also has a pager for emegencies and it pages her and she says on it if you don't hear from her in 20 minutes try back, so i can't believe she is just ignoring me



. and there is no other vet near by i could even call to check on her. [/size]


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 4, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]That does sound strange.....does she have an office.......no secretary answering or anything???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Nikki, I WISH I was closer. If she's in her office she NEEDS to call you. If she's not then who is caring for Tunia? I know with Twoie over the past 3 weeks our clinic has 24 hour round the clock staff. No sick animal is ever left alone. Twoie had a window in her ICU unit and there was a bed right under the window where her vet slept all night. Kiddo, if she hasn't called by tonight we need somehow to get her to somewhere else. She's in critical condition and needs medical help.

Oh Nikki, I'm in tears for you. I can't tell you how much I care about you and Tunia and how much I wish I could help.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Apr 4, 2007)

:ugh: [SIZE=12pt]*Nikki won't give me the Vets phone #* [/SIZE] :ugh:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Apr 4, 2007)

Still nothing? Oh Nikki! I would be tempted to drive over. I know it is a long drive, but what if there was an accident or something?Prayers to you!


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 4, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> :ugh: [SIZE=12pt]*Nikki won't give me the Vets phone #* [/SIZE] :ugh:


I can understand that. We all care about Nikki and Petunia but maybe Nikki is a little worried about people calling the vet and ticking her off. Right just now she's the person caring for Tunia, don't want to get her mad. It is strange she hasn't called though, not even a return call, I hope that nothing has happened to her. That's what's worrying, especially if she has sick animals at her place. Accidents do happen. I just pray that by morning she's called and Nikki gets some good news about Tunia.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 4, 2007)

I would of driven there by now! I wouldnt care how far it was to go. NIkki, call the town police dept. that this vet is located in and tell them what is going on. :new_argue: I am sure they can send someone over to check on things. There has got to be SOMEONE who can contact her. :ugh: This is just a BAD FEELING! Ce

Nikki, can you email me this vets name and hometown? SOMEONE has to do something!


----------



## Chico (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay, this is just not right. I know you've had a lot of expenses but my fanny would be in the car and finding out how Petunia is. If you just can't do this, call the police and have them send out a car and check on Petunia and maybe the vet. I agree, I thought an emergency had happened but this is crazy! Just my two cents.



:

chico


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 4, 2007)

Chico said:


> call the police and have them send out a car and check on Petunia and maybe the vet.
> 
> chico


I think this is a good idea. Maybe if they know how many calls have been made they would do a drive by and see if there is anyone around. Perhaps the vet needs help too (could be a diabetic or had a heart attack or anything) Plus that's way easier on you Nikki. As a mom of 2, with other pets, and a HUGE vet bill myself..sometimes just jumping in a car isn't always possible. I know the cops around here would be more than happy to help out

Sure hope everything works out well for everyone. Vet, Tunia and Nikki.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 5, 2007)

thank goodness i saw the other thread first or i would have been going nuts with the rest of you!!! for anyone seeing this first Nikki has now posted that the vet called, Petunia IS doing better but the vet's mom had a stroke and it's very bad. details on the other thread.


----------

